# Conversion Vectrix VX1 with tesla modules



## jimwebo (Mar 3, 2017)

Hello
I bought a few months ago a VX1 with 1700km and a nickel battery that gave me an autonomy of about 50 / 60km.
Although not bad for a 2008 bike, I needed more.
So I decided to put three modified Tesla modules to 12S to get a 36S37P configuration.
I hope you enjoy the post.
These are the modules received from Netherlands.

The modules arrive in 6S74P configuration.
So you have to change them to 12S37P.
I have to thank Comrade Boekel who helped me with the route of cutting the modules.






After the modification you have to make a bridge.
In my case I chose to weld a 0.30mm copper plate, because the hole is so fair that the screws would take away space.

For soldering in aluminum I used a flux:
http://www.ebay.es/itm/282392947581?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
And a good 350w welder.

The heat was not a problem for the battery, the welding is fast and the separation between the sheet and the cells is sufficient.
Once modified and with an insulation of 1mm of fiberglass epoxy are left at 75.5mm, that is 4mm of margin to enter the warehouse.







At the moment I go without bms and with esd charger.
The stability of the cells is so great that I only need to monitor them with a cell log.
Http://neptronix.org/forumpics/evassemble2months.jpg
Soon I will install some power supplies to charge about 6.6kw
Now the autonomy is between 180 / 250km depending on the speed.
Worry about the amount of energy available to go missing and is more fun.
Also the battery weight is 15 kg less than the original nickel battery.
I hope you like it and I'll be happy to answer your questions.
A greeting.
Jim.


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

well done, that pretty ambitious working with Tesla modules.


----------



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

That's a great job you have done with this very clever build, thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## Tomdb (Jan 28, 2013)

Everyone says these modules are too big. But if it fits nothing out there to beat them 

Are you planning on using a full bms system on these cells, so voltage monitoring during charge and discharge actively and not just warning?


----------



## Spaceweasel (Mar 30, 2013)

I think the idea of bridging the tesla modules is brilliant. Good work.


----------

